# Noctua NH-C12P vs CoolerMaster V8



## GigaByteUD2H

Hey guys, I wanted to do a poll on the two coolers to see which one is more preferred and why.  Thanks


----------



## Aastii

I prefer the noctua for looks, but the V8 for performance. I'm not sure which I would rather thave in my system tbh. I think if I were buying right now I would probably go for the noctua out of the 2

However, prefer the megahalems for both performance AND looks AND for the money it leaves in your pocket


----------



## diduknowthat

Noctua coolers are literally the quietest coolers you can get on the market. Thermaltake V8 will for sure be louder.


----------



## meticadpa

diduknowthat said:


> Noctua coolers are literally the quietest coolers you can get on the market. Thermaltake V8 will for sure be louder.



Meh... I'd rather have something like the IFX-14 and just run it either passively, or with a Scythe Gentle Typhoon.


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> I prefer the noctua for looks, but the V8 for performance. I'm not sure which I would rather thave in my system tbh. I think if I were buying right now I would probably go for the noctua out of the 2
> 
> However, prefer the megahalems for both performance AND looks AND for the money it leaves in your pocket


Umm...no, the NH-C12P beats the V8 pretty easily.


----------



## GigaByteUD2H

One thing I do want to ask.. whats the wattage consumption for the NH-C12P?  I know the V8 takes 180 watts



bomberboysk said:


> Umm...no, the NH-C12P beats the V8 pretty easily.



Just curious as to how it does?  From videos that I've seen the Noctua's are pretty quiet vs the V8.  The V8 puts out a tad bit more cfm.  I didn't look at how many heat pipe there were between the two, but just wanted to know why you chose what you did   Thanks.


----------



## ganzey

diduknowthat said:


> Noctua coolers are literally the quietest coolers you can get on the market. *Thermaltake V8* will for sure be louder.



coolermaster


----------



## Laquer Head

V8


----------



## bomberboysk

GigaByteUD2H said:


> One thing I do want to ask.. whats the wattage consumption for the NH-C12P?  I know the V8 takes 180 watts
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious as to how it does?  From videos that I've seen the Noctua's are pretty quiet vs the V8.  The V8 puts out a tad bit more cfm.  I didn't look at how many heat pipe there were between the two, but just wanted to know why you chose what you did   Thanks.



Basically, the Noctua a better designed cooler capable of dissipating higher wattages of heat more efficiently.

The coolermaster V8 does not consume 180Watts, 180Watts is the maximum amount of thermal energy it is designed to dissipate. CFM and the number of heatpipes are not extremely important either, as again, the design of the unit is the most vital factor and the noctua is a better designed unit.


However, with that said if you can get your hands on a cooler such as the prolimatech megahalems, thermalright ultra 120 extreme, or the noctua NH-U12P you would notice better temperatures than either the V8 or NH-C12P will be able to provide.


----------



## ScottALot

Noctua, because even though the V8 has good looks, the Noctua is less compressed and gives better performance.


----------



## G25r8cer

CM V8!! 

Great looks and even better performance 

Obviously b/c I own one


----------



## The_Other_One

I really like this site's method of testing;

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2314&page=5
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2280&page=5

According to their synthetic benchmarks, the V8 is better.  Between the two, I'd probably stick with it as well, just be sure you have space for it.  The V8 is massive!


----------



## ScottALot

NH-U12P can have two fans.


----------



## diduknowthat

You should look up heatsinks on http://www.silentpcreview.com. Their testing methodology is take the fan off every heatsink and test them with a Noctua one. I think this is the best methodology as it actually tests the heatsink, no the fan, as an incredibly high CFM fan can make any crappy heatsink good.


----------



## bomberboysk

The_Other_One said:


> I really like this site's method of testing;
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2314&page=5
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2280&page=5
> 
> According to their synthetic benchmarks, the V8 is better.  Between the two, I'd probably stick with it as well, just be sure you have space for it.  The V8 is massive!



That same website rated the Ultra 120 better than the Ultra 120 extreme, and the Xigmatek S1283 better than either of them(which is easy to prove otherwise).


----------



## GigaByteUD2H

Now I should have added more coolers, but I didn't.  Reason is, if I could narrow it down.. I could get a more accurate result or at least I think.  Since Noctua is a well known brand, how well is their product compared to *Thermolab Baram*(no fan attached, even though I will be purchasing a Noctua to any heatsink I purchase)?  To my knowledge, isn't Thermolab based off the same company that makes Thermalright and Thermaltake?  Thanks guys so far for helpin out!!  I just can't say thank you enough 

Oh one last thing... Scottalot said that the U12P can have two fans which is pretty "cool"   Can the same thing be said for this Thermolab heatsink too (I think it can by looking at the edges closely, but I wanted to make sure)?  Both of these coolers are monsters to say the least!  Overall I know I'll be choosing an excellent one!


----------



## ScottALot

I'm not 100% sure, but if you look you can see these sort of indents on the sides of the heatsink. Those could possbily be areas for rubber grommets to attach fans. There looks to be two on each side, so possibly, yes you could.


----------



## bomberboysk

GigaByteUD2H said:


> Now I should have added more coolers, but I didn't. Reason is, if I could narrow it down.. I could get a more accurate result or at least I think. Since Noctua is a well known brand, how well is their product compared to *Thermolab Baram*(no fan attached, even though I will be purchasing a Noctua to any heatsink I purchase)? To my knowledge, isn't Thermolab based off the same company that makes Thermalright and Thermaltake? Thanks guys so far for helpin out!! I just can't say thank you enough
> 
> Oh one last thing... Scottalot said that the U12P can have two fans which is pretty "cool"  Can the same thing be said for this Thermolab heatsink too (I think it can by looking at the edges closely, but I wanted to make sure)? Both of these coolers are monsters to say the least! Overall I know I'll be choosing an excellent one!


 Thermalright and Thermaltake are not the same company, and Thermolab is not affiliated with either.

The Baram is a pretty nice heatsink, great price/performance cooler, but wont beat out something like the Megahalems, NH-U12P, Venomous-X, TRUE, or similar.


----------

